# Britains Got Talent



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2016)

Anyone watched this weeks ?

Totally blown away by two acts 

The young girl who sung the song from Wicked - spine tinglingly brilliant performance from someone so young

And the chap swallowing swords - wow - just wow , unbelievable


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 10, 2016)

How is this rubbish still on tv?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			How is this rubbish still on tv?
		
Click to expand...

No idea. While some may well have some wonderful talents (or cheat and substitute their dog) the majority are just freaks looking for their moment on the box.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2016)

The little girl singing

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UUP_aC5-bkM

Sword swallowing 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xd40Sj7z06E


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The little girl singing

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UUP_aC5-bkM

Sword swallowing 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xd40Sj7z06E

Click to expand...

As I said all very nice, but does it justify a whole chunk of prime time viewing especially with the dross too? Not for me and if I wanted sword swallowing I'd go to a circus.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 10, 2016)

Two things on telly strain my marriage. X factor and BGT. 

Having said that sad to say LP has hit the nail on the head.

1, a 12 yd old girl nailing a difficult song was unbelievable.

2, that bloke swallowing swords was unbelievable.

3, me and phil need to get out on a Saturday night.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			Two things on telly strain my marriage. X factor and BGT. 

Having said that sad to say LP has hit the nail on the head.

1, a 12 yd old girl nailing a difficult song was unbelievable.

2, that bloke swallowing swords was unbelievable.

3, me and phil need to get out on a Saturday night.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not arguing they weren't fantastic. The girl in particular. However with the ever increasing coverage these shows, and the ever increasing recycling of a similar format, TV is simply dumbing down these days


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			Two things on telly strain my marriage. X factor and BGT. 

Having said that sad to say LP has hit the nail on the head.

1, a 12 yd old girl nailing a difficult song was unbelievable.

2, that bloke swallowing swords was unbelievable.

3, me and phil need to get out on a Saturday night.
		
Click to expand...

Recorded it to watch with the wife :thup:

The 12 year olds voice was just perfect - to be that good at that age is just unreal - she has a future in theatre no doubt.

The show unearths some wonderful talent and even some of the rubbish is funny to watch.


----------



## Slime (Apr 10, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Anyone watched this weeks ?

Totally blown away by two acts 

The young girl who sung the song from Wicked - spine tinglingly brilliant performance from someone so young

And the chap swallowing swords - wow - just wow , unbelievable
		
Click to expand...


I found the girl a bit freakish .................. brilliant but freakish!
What the hell is a little girl doing with a fully grown adult's voice.

The sword swallower was awesome, too.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2016)

Slime said:



			I found the girl a bit freakish .................. brilliant but freakish!
What the hell is a little girl doing with a fully grown adult's voice.
		
Click to expand...

That's what you see in theatre's 

The little girl who sang in Lion King had the same sort of powerful voice


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2016)

Bit like X Factor for me. While there are still great singers unsigned and deserving a break, as a TV concept, I think that and BGT have had their day


----------



## fundy (Apr 10, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Bit like X Factor for me. While there are still great singers unsigned and deserving a break, as a TV concept, I think that and BGT have had their day
		
Click to expand...

Didnt the final of BGT have the highest viewing figures of any TV show last year? Seems like the British public disagree with you.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2016)

fundy said:



			Didnt the final of BGT have the highest viewing figures of any TV show last year? Seems like the British public disagree with you.
		
Click to expand...

It did indeed - 13 and half million viewers.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 10, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Bit like X Factor for me. While there are still great singers unsigned and deserving a break, as a TV concept, I think that and BGT have had their day
		
Click to expand...

Thats why Missis T puts a tape in and 2 hrs of Rammel condenses into 20 min.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2016)

fundy said:



			Didnt the final of BGT have the highest viewing figures of any TV show last year? Seems like the British public disagree with you.
		
Click to expand...

Just my opinion. Like X Factor I find it empty rubbish.


----------



## richart (Apr 10, 2016)

No I didn't watch it Phil. Will listen to the girl sing later after the golf, but not a fan of sword swallowing. Makes me very uncomfortable.

Good to see the negative posters at it again.:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2016)

richart said:



			No I didn't watch it Phil. Will listen to the girl sing later after the golf, but not a fan of sword swallowing. Makes me very uncomfortable.

Good to see the negative posters at it again.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

The sword swallowing prob should come with a warning - not see anything as dangerous tbh. Not sure why someone would post on a thread about a telly show that they don't watch


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 10, 2016)

Love it, sheer escapism, sad people looking for 5 minutes of fame and on the odd occassion it unearths a gem, every telly has an off button and more than one channel, easily avoided if not to someones taste.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 10, 2016)

I only watched some if the no hopers and then she sang and that signalled a switch over to the golf.  She was awesome though and it's a hugely better show than X Factor for me


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2016)

richart said:



			No I didn't watch it Phil. Will listen to the girl sing later after the golf, but not a fan of sword swallowing. Makes me very uncomfortable.

Good to see the negative posters at it again.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

It's an opinion. Read what I said. The girls voice is wonderful. I just find the whole concept and especially watching the idiots without talent a waste of time


----------



## GB72 (Apr 10, 2016)

I really enjoy it. Harmless, bubblegum Saturday night telly. Decent family friendly entertainment. Not every show needs to be challenging or worthy, I watch plenty of those shows as well but something that involves no thought, raises a few laughs, shows some very talented people and a few deluded ones is good by me. It is not cruel like some shows and I really enjoyed it last night


----------



## Tongo (Apr 10, 2016)

Was only worth watching when the Hoff was there instead of Cowell. Once Cowell returned it became all about him again.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Was only worth watching when the Hoff was there instead of Cowell. Once Cowell returned it became all about him again.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't every show he's on?


----------



## Tongo (Apr 10, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Isn't every show he's on?
		
Click to expand...

Fair play to him, he has made millions purely by having an opinion which everyone falls for. Doesnt have any discernible talent whatsoever but has fulfilled the role of pied piper brilliantly.


----------



## fundy (Apr 10, 2016)

GB72 said:



			I really enjoy it. Harmless, bubblegum Saturday night telly. Decent family friendly entertainment. Not every show needs to be challenging or worthy, I watch plenty of those shows as well but something that involves no thought, raises a few laughs, shows some very talented people and a few deluded ones is good by me. It is not cruel like some shows and I really enjoyed it last night
		
Click to expand...

this sums it up perfectly for me, thought the impressionist was very good as well as the 2 phils already mentioned. always good to see people trying to achieve something with their talents (however deluded some may be)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Fair play to him, he has made millions purely by having an opinion which everyone falls for. Doesnt have any discernible talent whatsoever but has fulfilled the role of pied piper brilliantly.
		
Click to expand...

You can't knock a man who has made millions doing not very much


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 10, 2016)

Love the song and she has a great voice but why oh why do kids who are into amateur dramatics insist on 'acting' their way through ordinary, daily life? It's as if they're performing 24/7 when they're just talking into a camera. Puts me right off.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Fair play to him, he has made millions purely by having an opinion which everyone falls for. Doesnt have any discernible talent whatsoever but has fulfilled the role of pied piper brilliantly.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously knows what he is talking about when you look at how much money he has made 

Surely the talent is the ability to spot talent and market them well - it's exactly what he did with groups like Westlife.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2016)

fundy said:



			this sums it up perfectly for me, thought the impressionist was very good as well as the 2 phils already mentioned. always good to see people trying to achieve something with their talents (however deluded some may be)
		
Click to expand...

Forgot about the impressionist - he was very good and a little bit different with it as well


----------



## Tongo (Apr 10, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Obviously knows what he is talking about when you look at how much money he has made 

Surely the talent is the ability to spot talent and *market them well* - it's exactly what he did with groups like Westlife.
		
Click to expand...

That is the only bit that matters. Keep telling em that this new group are fantastic and they will believe it.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 10, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You can't knock a man who has made millions doing not very much
		
Click to expand...

Mario Balotelli has made a career out of it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2016)

Tongo said:



			That is the only bit that matters. Keep telling em that this new group are fantastic and they will believe it.
		
Click to expand...

And part with the cash. Kerching


----------



## Tongo (Apr 10, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And part with the cash. Kerching
		
Click to expand...

That's a given. People cant resist parting with their cash in this day and age.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2016)

Tongo said:



			That's a given. People cant resist parting with their cash in this day and age.
		
Click to expand...

And the Voice going to ITV. Only a matter of time before he gets involved in that


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 10, 2016)

I loved this act a few years ago.

View attachment 18972


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Apr 10, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And the Voice going to ITV. Only a matter of time before he gets involved in that
		
Click to expand...


You've posted nearly 1/3 of the posts on this thread, added nothing apart from you not liking it. Valuable input.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2016)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			You've posted nearly 1/3 of the posts on this thread, added nothing apart from you not liking it. Valuable input.
		
Click to expand...

As was that insightful response


----------



## Rooter (Apr 11, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			As was that insightful response
		
Click to expand...

True though, we get it. You don't like BGT or Simon C. Do us all a favour and not bother with this thread.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 11, 2016)

'Talent shows' have been a staple part of light entertainment since time began and aren't going away anytime soon...

As for Cowell... Wish I had a fiver less, than him, in my bank account or a Quid for every time he's called a k**b...
Either way I'd be a wealthy chap...


----------



## drdel (Apr 11, 2016)

Vastly more time spent stroking the egotistical judges than on the 'acts'.

Not good TV in IMO.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2016)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Britain's got Special Needs.
		
Click to expand...

Quality


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 11, 2016)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Britain's got Special Needs.
		
Click to expand...

Really ?

What is it with the current need to make this poor statements. 

If you don't like then fine don't watch it but there is no need to post poor statements like that lumping everyone together.


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 11, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Quality
		
Click to expand...

There was nothing quality about that comment.  The only reason I think you reply was to enjoy the sound of your keyboard.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 12, 2016)

It's mindless TV. I don't have to think when it's on. I dip in and out depending on how good the act is. I don't want cerebral entertainment on a Saturday night. And thank god it exists. How would the exceptional talents be unearthed if it didn't exist?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm not a massive fan, but my Missus quite likes it.
It's called "give and take"
If she (quite happily) sits through 3 hours of F1 or 6 hours of Masters coverage for me, I'll quite happily keep her company and sit through an hour of the X-Factor. Strictly or The Hairy Bikers for her.


----------



## SteveJay (Apr 12, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			And thank god it exists. How would the exceptional talents be unearthed if it didn't exist?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe through sheer hard work, determination and effort like the vast majority of talented show business people, and every superstar that predated reality TV rather than by an instant manufactured process that is as much about humiliating delusional no hopers who think they have talent as it is about discovering new acts.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2016)

SteveJay said:



			Maybe through sheer hard work, determination and effort like the vast majority of talented show business people, and every superstar that predated reality TV rather than by an instant manufactured process that is as much about humiliating delusional no hopers who think they have talent as it is about discovering new acts.
		
Click to expand...

A lot of people you see on BGT have worked very hard and lots of long hours but just haven't had that little break needed. 

Programs like BGT have managed to unearth some great talent that previously might never have been found


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 12, 2016)

SteveJay said:



			Maybe through sheer hard work, determination and effort like the vast majority of talented show business people, and every superstar that predated reality TV rather than by an instant manufactured process that is as much about humiliating delusional no hopers who think they have talent as it is about discovering new acts.
		
Click to expand...

So, do you want the exceptional new acts unearthed or not? Or should they spend 10 years on the club circuit before giving up? Between BGT and X Factor there's been some phenomenal talent unearthed. Your version would see the vast majority still in obscurity.

Yes there's been a whole load of dross, but why the negativity? What does negativity actually achieve?


----------



## chrisd (Apr 12, 2016)

SteveJay said:



			Maybe through sheer hard work, determination and effort like the vast majority of talented show business people, and every superstar that predated reality TV rather than by an instant manufactured process that is as much about humiliating delusional no hopers who think they have talent as it is about discovering new acts.
		
Click to expand...

Times have changed and the days have gone where talented acts tour the working men's clubs etc for experience and, if they're good enough get that "overnight success" that's taken 10 years or so. There are many less places to be seen and offered an opportunity. 

BGT is just following a long line of talent shows that I've since since the 60's (Opportunity Knocks) the difference being that BGT is padded out with no hopers who just want their 10 minutes of fame and, let's be frank, for a bit of mindless fun on a Saturday evening it's fine. Personally I much prefer BGT to XFactor which has, for me, long outdone it's shelf life


----------



## SteveJay (Apr 12, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Between BGT and X Factor there's been some phenomenal talent unearthed.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, but only a very small number of "phenomenal" talents, mostly from XF rather than BGT.....a lot of winners were nothing special and are back in obscurity now or doing some related media work rather than performing as they did on the show. These shows are actually as much about personality as talent, always will be whilst its a public vote.

But hey ho, its entertainment, even if at the expense of the poor no hopers. I watch sometimes. Just disagree that without these shows we would have a dearth of talent and the music industry would be so much poorer.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2016)

SteveJay said:



			Agree, but only a very small number of "phenomenal" talents, mostly from XF rather than BGT.....a lot of winners were nothing special and are back in obscurity now or doing some related media work rather than performing as they did on the show. These shows are actually as much about personality as talent, always will be whilst its a public vote.

But hey ho, its entertainment, even if at the expense of the poor no hopers. I watch sometimes. Just disagree that without these shows we would have a dearth of talent and the music industry would be so much poorer.
		
Click to expand...

It's not just music though is it 

Paul Potts and Susan Boyle both bery successful now 

The dance groups have all gone on to create careers and shows as well as acts like Spellbound and Collabro

Even the dogs etc have for careers.

BGT has unearthed some great talent that wouldn't have been seen before 

BGT is massively different to X Factor


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm not a fan of these types of show. Don't watch them but neither would I criticise those who do - I'll stay up into the wee small hours watching the "Waste Management Open" so who am I to judge?

However, I have seen the clip of that young girl singing "Defying Gravity" and she was absolutely amazing. Fantastic!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2016)

Ultimately the problem with these shows is they become a popularity contest and it's about "the journey" and so a lot of time those with arguable the best voice, talent etc never win when the public votes.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 16, 2016)

Mrs is watching tonight's episode. Not really interested but one act was done to Zorba the Greek (good lad!) whilst another chap has just tried to sing Nessun Dorma, provoking happy memories of that sultry, summer of 1990 and the Italia 90 World Cup. Happy days!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 16, 2016)

That magician was good


----------



## louise_a (Apr 16, 2016)

BGT is the only one of the "talent" shows that I watch, mainly because itsw all done and dusted in a month rather than the stuff that drags on for 3 or 4 months.

The magician was good tonight but I didn't get the euphoria over the choir at the end. That sort of thing is a very American in my mind and not something I am a fan of.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 17, 2016)

Watched it and enjoyed it last night.
Only thing that bothers me (slightly) is that quite a few of the acts, whilst being very good, are not, as the title suggests, from Britain.
More and more acts are travelling over here from Eastern Europe, or even further afield, to stake their claim.
Hardly "Britain's" got talent and kind of makes a mockery of the shows premise.
Never mind. Still enjoyed it.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 17, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Watched it and enjoyed it last night.
Only thing that bothers me (slightly) is that quite a few of the acts, whilst being very good, are not, as the title suggests, from Britain.
More and more acts are travelling over here from Eastern Europe, or even further afield, to stake their claim.
Hardly "Britain's" got talent and kind of makes a mockery of the shows premise.
Never mind. Still enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what HID said last night, "they're not Britain's."


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 17, 2016)

BGT? That's why god invented gaming consoles.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 17, 2016)

Is BGT not just Opportunity Knocks hyped-up to a ridiculous level.  I don't know as I have never watched.


----------



## drdel (Apr 17, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Watched it and enjoyed it last night.
Only thing that bothers me (slightly) is that quite a few of the acts, whilst being very good, are not, as the title suggests, from Britain.
More and more acts are travelling over here from Eastern Europe, or even further afield, to stake their claim.
Hardly "Britain's" got talent and kind of makes a mockery of the shows premise.
Never mind. Still enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. However, as far as S Cowell's concerned it helps to market the franchise to other countries and keeps his cash flow up so he's all for attracting anyone from anywhere.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 17, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Is BGT not just Opportunity Knocks hyped-up to a ridiculous level.  I don't know as I have never watched.
		
Click to expand...

Nope. It's funnier than that.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 17, 2016)

Loved the dancers from Italy and the imagination of it all - wonderful 

The ballet dancer was also very good


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Loved the dancers from Italy and the imagination of it all - wonderful 

The ballet dancer was also very good
		
Click to expand...

But if it's Britain's Got Talent what are Italian dancers doing on there?


----------



## fundy (Apr 17, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			But if it's Britain's Got Talent what are Italian dancers doing on there?
		
Click to expand...

14 posts you've now made about a tv program you dont watch and dont like. We get your message, 1 post was plenty, the other 13 are just bumping up your post count! Give it a rest ffs


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 17, 2016)

fundy said:



			14 posts you've now made about a tv program you dont watch and dont like. We get your message, 1 post was plenty, the other 13 are just bumping up your post count! Give it a rest ffs
		
Click to expand...

It's the need to post on every single thread regardless.


----------



## andycap (Apr 17, 2016)

:smirk: someone needed to say it !


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2016)

fundy said:



			14 posts you've now made about a tv program you dont watch and dont like. We get your message, 1 post was plenty, the other 13 are just bumping up your post count! Give it a rest ffs
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but surely a valid question. Why allow overseas acts into something called BGT? Something completely different from saying I don't like the programme. And again, I'll post what I want (within rules) thank you and for the record (yet again and for clarity for t he likes of your good self) the post count is of no interest and it's about posting on whatever threads I have something to say on. As I've said to others, ignore button is there for you to use if you don't want to read anything I post


----------



## GB72 (Apr 17, 2016)

Fair point well made.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 17, 2016)

Sorry that was commenting on Fundy's post to be clear


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's the need to post on every single thread regardless.
		
Click to expand...

First to moan when you get stick, first to give it out. Never stops you arguing a point into the ground, as has been pointed out to you numerous times.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 17, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Quality
		
Click to expand...

Are there any depths you won't stoop to in order to increase your post count!?

Care to expand on why that is "quality"? Would be more interested in your explanation of that rather than you posting "get a lesson" for the 15,000th time.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 17, 2016)

louise_a said:



			BGT is the only one of the "talent" shows that I watch, mainly because itsw all done and dusted in a month rather than the stuff that drags on for 3 or 4 months.

The magician was good tonight but I didn't get the euphoria over the choir at the end. That sort of thing is a very American in my mind and not something I am a fan of.
		
Click to expand...

Magician was very good.


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 17, 2016)

My kids watch it, clearly some very talented people and dogs about


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 17, 2016)

louise_a said:



			BGT is the only one of the "talent" shows that I watch, mainly because itsw all done and dusted in a month rather than the stuff that drags on for 3 or 4 months.

The magician was good tonight but I didn't get the euphoria over the choir at the end. That sort of thing is a very American in my mind and not something I am a fan of.
		
Click to expand...

And forgot to say agree about the choir - not a fan of that at all - she was almost screaming and just felt it all over the place and a mess but they loved it


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 17, 2016)

fundy said:



			14 posts you've now made about a tv program you dont watch and dont like. We get your message, 1 post was plenty, the other 13 are just bumping up your post count! Give it a rest ffs
		
Click to expand...

Very well put sir!

Someone likes the 'sound' of their own voice, coz very few others listen after referee-gate.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 18, 2016)

I know that everyone has different views on the TVs output and you may watch what I wouldn't ever bother to, but for me BGT is harmless, good old entertainment that you can dip in and out of. I don't feel the need for Panorama on a Saturday evening!


----------



## IainP (Apr 18, 2016)

Agree. I watched it the Saturday just gone, first one I have seen this time around but happened to be on and I stayed with it.

I suppose the dilemma for the the TV company, is the non British acts who have bothered to make the effort are probably of decent quality - so decent viewing for their ratings v.s if they enforced a Brit only entry.

I'd have called the programme, Britain Has Talent, but I suspect I am in an ever decreasing group of people in that regard!


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Apr 18, 2016)

louise_a said:



			BGT is the only one of the "talent" shows that I watch, mainly because itsw all done and dusted in a month rather than the stuff that drags on for 3 or 4 months.

The magician was good tonight but I didn't get the euphoria over the choir at the end. That sort of thing is a very American in my mind and not something I am a fan of.
		
Click to expand...

Thank god I'm not the only one who thought that. I didn't think the lead singer's voice was that good at all. Yes the act was full of energy and a decent choir always makes a good sound but they were really nothing special at all.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 18, 2016)

Tarkus1212 said:



			Thank god I'm not the only one who thought that. I didn't think the lead singer's voice was that good at all. Yes the act was full of energy and a decent choir always makes a good sound but they were really nothing special at all.
		
Click to expand...

Not the only one - must have felt different jn the studio - thought it was over the top which masked ok singing


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 18, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Very well put sir!

Someone likes the 'sound' of their own voice, coz very few others listen after referee-gate.
		
Click to expand...

Surely that's a yellow card


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 20, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Are there any depths you won't stoop to in order to increase your post count!?

Care to expand on why that is "quality"? Would be more interested in your explanation of that rather than you posting "get a lesson" for the 15,000th time.
		
Click to expand...

So, I take it you didn't want to respond to this in one of your twice daily turbo posting sessions Homer, what a surprise..........


----------



## Slime (Apr 23, 2016)

I've just seen the Welsh girl, the last singer out, and she was absolutely fantastic.
She could win the whole thing.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 23, 2016)

Slime said:



			I've just seen the Welsh girl, the last singer out, and she was absolutely fantastic.
She could win the whole thing.
		
Click to expand...

Yup and what surprises me is that when an average singer comes on and don't get through the audience bays for blood.


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 23, 2016)

Slime said:



			I've just seen the Welsh girl, the last singer out, and she was absolutely fantastic.
She could win the whole thing.
		
Click to expand...


It was a Susan Boyle moment - nervous in front of the panel, and transformed when she started singing!

I said to the wife, "That's the winner".

I liked the Irish choir too.


----------



## louise_a (Apr 23, 2016)

I a not a fan of dance acts but I thought the lad was very entertaining, he added a bit of comedy which I liked.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 24, 2016)

Slime said:



			I've just seen the Welsh girl, the last singer out, and she was absolutely fantastic.
She could win the whole thing.
		
Click to expand...

And how proud was her Dad???
"That's my girl" he mouthed at the end.
Nearly had me in tears...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVUEOXZEuT4

I somehow don't think she'll be cleaning in the builders merchants for much longer.
Brilliant.


----------



## Grogger (Apr 24, 2016)

That lad who did the impressions whilst singing was one of the worst impressionists I've had the misfortune of ever listening to


----------



## Tongo (Apr 24, 2016)

Grogger said:



			That lad who did the impressions whilst singing was one of the worst impressionists I've had the misfortune of ever listening to
		
Click to expand...

Ditto. They were ballpark at best.


----------

